# Neulich bei mir in der Disco entdeckt :)



## Chriz_83 (16 März 2014)

Auch eine Möglichkeit mit ganzem Helene Fischer Hype umzugehen.
Ist zwar eine serh schöne Frau, aber ihre Musik, ich weiß ja nich


----------



## vivodus (16 März 2014)

Hahahaha...der ist gut. Wirklich richtig gut.


----------



## Harry1982 (16 März 2014)

Chriz_83 schrieb:


> ...aber ihre Musik, ich weiß ja nich



Wahrscheinlich besser als 90 % der "Musik" die in Clubs gespielt wird wo du meinst die Platte wäre hängengeblieben


----------



## entegut (20 März 2014)

hahah sehr gut xD


----------



## collins (18 Apr. 2014)

Humor is wenn man trotzdem lacht


----------

